# Disk drive keeps ejecting



## nschur (Feb 1, 2008)

Looking for some help please. My Gateway laptops disk drive keeps ejecting. I will do this with no disc or a disc in it. It is now to the point that I can not load new software. Any ideas?


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

CD/DVD drive? I had one that did that except when I physically pushed it closed-then it stayed closed. Finally figured out that it was rubbing on the frame & therefore not fully closing automatically. Took it apart & sanded down the frame a little & it now works fine.

May not be your problem, but it turned out to be mine & the symptoms (as far as reported) were the same.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

My guess too is a physical problem, the eject is stuck or its jamming just as it closes or its just a general malfunction.


----------

